
Show HN: I made a site that highlights makers who build with Django - rasulkireev
https://builtwithdjango.com
======
tataD
I do really like your idea to make a Django base, it may be very useful for
someone who just started to work with this platform, and I’ve found it’s
really pretty how you’ve designed the page, because it looks simple, clear and
organized.

------
aldoushuxley001
Great stuff, looks very nice and good addition to the django community.

